# Padilla Miami 8/11 Torpedo Cigar Review - Why the bad scores?



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

It's weird reviewing a cigar that was changed not so long ago. In a perfect world there would be two separate entries, one for the DPG and one for...

Read the full review here: Padilla Miami 8/11 Torpedo Cigar Review - Why the bad scores?


----------

